# Cervelo Soloist Carbon 2008



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

My pride and joy is unfortunately up for sale 

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230337728296&_trkparms=tab=Selling


----------



## shaochieh (Apr 19, 2002)

Why are you selling it?


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

I just dont use it enough, i work in a shop and we built it up to showcase our new product and to hopefully get me back into road cycling. In the six months its been built ive ridden 500km on it - hardly justifying a bike of this high calibre.

Im just moving this on to get a new mountain bike. It is in IMMACULATE condition, there is not one mark on her, the only reason we arent selling this bike in the shop is the fact we dont have a second hand dealers license, so its now on the open market!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

Bike has sold.

May I wish the new owner the very best of health and many happy rides in the future!


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

I wonder if it was someone from this forum.


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont believe the new owner is a member, searching the member database using the buyers ebay name there is no match.


----------

